# How long to wait for missed miscarriage? And how to stay sane while waiting?



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in the process of losing my second baby in a year. Well, the "process" is not quite started. This will be my second missed m/c. We had confirmation a week ago (when I was 11w2d) that baby had died at around 7w4d. With my last mmc, it was only about 5 days from the time I started spotting to passing the fetus & placenta. Well, this time around seems to be different, perhaps because baby developed about a week longer (last time they put development as stopping around 6 weeks). I started spotting 10 days ago but nothing's really going on. 

I went for acupuncture a couple days ago. Nothing. I'm taking TCM a herbs, drinking some herbal teas, also taking sabina & sepia homeopathic remedies. Nothing much. My flow is still very light & no real cramping. 

I'd really like to have a natural m/c at home again. But I'm also impatient & worried about infection/not expelling all the tissue. 

How long did you wait if you also had a mmc? How can I stay sane while waiting? I'm finding it difficult to function emotionally in the world have this weighing on me. I work outside the home & went back to work yesterday. I just can't use up all my sick time waiting! I was fine working by myself but meetings & other interactions were difficult. What did you do to cope with the waiting & living life in the meantime. My family had a very special weekend together, which was very healing. It's the "back to normal" that I struggle with. Also not being able to plan for it starting at any time.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, maybe it's starting this morning. ...


----------

